# Tribute to celibidache



## andrevazpereira (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello

Here is my tribute for one of the best conductors ever! He was after furtwangler, the principal conductor of the Berliner Philarmonique. Sometime we get to forget how wonderful music can be, and touch our souls.






Please don`t erase this post too.

[Mod Edit: the others weren't erased - merely merged and moved]


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

I agree..Much underated and because of his stance against commercialism in music, he was not all that well known outside of concert halls. He tends to be labelled a Bruckner conductor because of his recordings of that composer. But he did fine interpretations of other composers as well...


----------

